# Mako Shark cooking help...



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

To start off I will mention that the Capt on our boat said if we cook the Mako Too long it will be very mushy..Never heard of fish being mushy after too long, just dry??? I just thought I would preface my thread with this info..

I have tried grilling Mako steaks, baking and frying them..The frying was of but I found that in only takes a few minutes to get them to where they are done just enough and not too dry..

The very first time I put a couple steaks on the grill they came out great.( I don't remember the heat or the time I grilled them???) The last 2 times I put them on the grill I don't think I had the temp up high enough?? 300 F or so..and one steak turned out mushy and one was still raw in the middle??

I also tried baking some a couple nights ago at 350 degrees for 25 minutes.. Came out mushy:headknock This is a recipe I found on the internet..I thought it would work?? I guess not.

If anyone has any advice that could assist me in my mission to get a decent meal out of the 60#'s of Mako I have vac-packed I would really appreciate it.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Mako is one of the best sharks for eating. When properly prepared it is quite a bit like tuna, and can be substituted for tuna in most recipes. ~ The secret is in "proper preparation" when first caught. The fish should be bled and then quickly cooled and kept moist. Essentially the same thing you do with a tuna. ~ I guess if you think of them as "tuna with teeth" and treat them accordingly you would be on the right track. Years ago unscrupulous restraints fish mongers even used to sell mako as tuna. You could only tell the difference by feeling the skin. ~ Hope this helps!



:rybka:


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Jaw.. All that was already done in the prep of the fish. I was really wondering if anyone had a recipe that has worked for them.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i dont know about mako but i cooked some black tip a cple nights ago was awsome i took and wrapped it in foil and baked it 30 mins at 350 i put black pepper on it no salt sliced lemons on it with onions and bell peppers had rice on the side was the best fish ive ever eaten oh for got i did soaked in itailin for maybe 15-20 mins


----------

